

Why Far-Flung Parts of the Internet Broke Today - quicksilver03
http://www.renesys.com/2014/09/why-the-internet-broke-today/

======
kordless
> Note that this particular routing leak resulted in no new routes and
> therefore didn’t increase the size of the global routing table.

Which, if you worry about these things, is on your mind nowadays.

------
jessaustin
_" When Atrato briefly returned as a provider at 06:49 UTC, VolumeDrive passed
them nearly all the routes it learned from Cogent. Evidently Atrato did not
have the circuit breaker on the quantity of routes it would accept from
VolumeDrive (MAXPREF), because it in turn announced these routes to the rest
of the world."_

Presumably Atrato's upstreams could also have been configured to disregard
unreasonable announcements?

------
Fizzadar
VolumeDrive - what a surprise. They're a disgrace in the hosting world and I
strongly advise anyone against using their services (they don't pay their
bills for DC space, equipment, etc,
[http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1296858](http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1296858)).

------
Estragon
Thanks, was meaning to look this up today when my internet came back.

